# Grilling Sites



## Mr_Dove (May 26, 2005)

anyone know good web sites selling a good selection of grilling products? Things like planks, wood chips, rubs, mops, spray bottles, etc. Always looking for new toys but not always sure where to find them.


----------



## gettingbetter (May 28, 2005)

I would think some place like Amazon should have a pretty big selection. There's always eBay too...if you can think of it you can find it there.


----------



## crmos8 (Jun 3, 2005)

I get a lot of stuff at www.outdoorgrillingmagazine.com , they have some pretty tasty sauces that are away from some of the more standard mainstream offerings.


----------

